# What are these caps on the neck?



## chicagoglen (Aug 11, 2009)

Are they supposed to be chrome?  Notice the inside of the "Caps" are not painted on the inside where the forks insert.














Are they replaceable?  They were painted and i am stripping the bike down to bare metal to repaint.

1958 Murray (J.C Higgins)

Anyhelp is appreciated as to what these are called and If I should just paint them.


----------



## Herman (Aug 11, 2009)

Those are your bearing cups and would have originally been chromed,they are a press fit into the frame


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 12, 2009)

Are these replaceable?  Is there a good source to find these?

Thanks again,

Glen


----------



## sensor (Aug 12, 2009)

yes they are replaceable.......your lbs(local bike shop) should have some that will work


----------

